# Zondervan/Scrivener Paragraph KJV?



## Citizen (Jun 7, 2022)

Good Evening,

I have come across a few references to an edition of Zondervan's KJV Study Bible that uses Scrivener's paragraphing ... does anybody happen to have an ISBN for that edition?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 13, 2022)

I think they are probably all the same, although I can't say that I'm 100% sure. I'd just search for Zondervan KJV Study Bible. You should be able to find a few of them here. (Click on "see all formats and editions.") I think there may have been some other Zondervan KJV from the same time period that also used Scrivener but I'm not sure.

It looks like these are out of print, just like most if not all Zondervan KJV Bibles. After HarperCollins acquired Thomas Nelson publishing, rather than be redundant (I guess) Nelson is publishing all of the KJV. I think there may be a handful of other KJV Study Bibles by Zondervan that are in print, but this one is OOP and I'd be somewhat surprised to see it return. Their NASB Study Bible is available but I don't know if they are still printing it or if that is just old stock of what is probably a slow moving title that Amazon and Christianbook etc are selling through. Both were adaptations of the 1995 edition of the NIV Study Bible.

Some brick and mortar stores may still have one or more of the Zondervan KJV Study Bible in stock if you prefer to buy new, although that will probably be at suggested retail prices. (That's assuming that retail would even be an option for you.)


----------



## Citizen (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank you for the suggestions. I figured it was out of print. All of the copies I have seen pictures of were verse-by-verse, so I was wondering if somebody had an ISBN for the paragraphed version to help narrow the search and get as close as possible to confirming I was ordering a paragraphed edition.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 18, 2022)

Citizen said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I figured it was out of print. All of the copies I have seen pictures of were verse-by-verse, so I was wondering if somebody had an ISBN for the paragraphed version to help narrow the search and get as close as possible to confirming I was ordering a paragraphed edition.


Here is a copy of Scrivener's Cambridge Paragraph Bible. The text appears to be in a paragraphed format, but with verse numbers on the outside as opposed to what we are used to in paragraphed settings today.

My understanding is that those Zondervans use the Scrivener text, but they don't format the text into actual paragraphs. (You can see this with several eBay listings now.) Maybe the text in those Zondervans have paragraph marks (pilcrows) throughout. They stop in the standard KJV in the middle of Acts for some reason. I believe that the pictures of the ones you've seen are how all of them are. I don't think they printed a Zondervan KJV Study Bible with the standard Oxford or Cambridge text and then switched to Scrivener in later printings if that is what you are thinking.

I think one of the premium publishers (Schuyler maybe?) has published a paragraphed KJV in recent years if that's what you're looking for. But I can't remember offhand. I think maybe the new Pitt Minion setting is paragraphed? The Cambridge Clarion is paragraphed. And there may be a few more paragraphed editions that have come out in the past 10-15 years. I prefer more vintage KJV settings, so I'm not very familiar with what is out there otherwise.

When it comes to Scrivener, the formatting of the text is less important than the changes he made to the KJV text.


----------

